# Koga Miyata - warum sind die so selten?



## Weirdo (27. September 2005)

Wundere mich immer wieder, wieso Koga bei Rennrädern eine der führenden Marken ist, man von der Mountainbike-Sparte hingegen rein gar nix hört. Hab mir letztes Jahr selber ein Koga-MTB gekauft und bin eigentlich ziemlich begeistert von dem Gerät. Woran liegt's, daß man so selten Koga-MTBs sieht und Koga-Bikes auch in den einschlägigen Bike-Zeitschriften totgeschwiegen werden? Schaltet Koga vielleicht zu wenig Anzeigen, oder liegts evtl. an den etwas abgehobenen Preisen (meins war ja um knapp 1000 Euro reduziert, sonst hätt ich mir's auch nicht gekauft)? Oder taugen die Bikes etwa nur nix, und ich hab's nur noch nicht gemerkt  ? Fragen über Fragen...

Greetz
Weirdo


----------



## polo (27. September 2005)

vielleicht weil etwa dieses rad


> Rahmengrößen
> 42-47-52-55cm
> Rahmenbeschreibung
> Vollständig handgefertigter TIG-geschweißter Rahmen, hergestellt aus Aluminium 7005 dreifach gehärteten und dreifach konifizierten Rohren. Ausgestattet mit integriertem Steuersatz. Sitzstrebe mit S-Bend Shape, austauschbares Schaltauge. 1.490gr.
> ...



für 1800 jenseits aller preisvorstellungen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruhrpott-rocker (27. September 2005)

Genau das gleiche hab ich meinem Händler auch geantwortet. Rahmen und Verarbeitung sollen wirklich top sein bei den Kogas, aber bei den Preisen sind die Komponenten ja wohl ein Witz!

Verglichen mit dem, was man für sein Geld z.B. bei Ghost   geboten bekommt, fiel mir die Wahl dann doch recht leicht


----------



## kantiran (27. September 2005)

Ich denk mal polo hat recht, die bikes finde ich auch durchaus ansprechend (http://www.koga.com/de/index.asp?file=/de/collections.asp?id=6&segmentid=41) , aber wenn ich für ein einfaches Deore HT 1200 Euro hinlegen soll hörts bei mir auf.......


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (27. September 2005)

es war schon immer etwas teurer, koga miyata zu fahren. mein 1991er ridge runner stand damals für 4200,- DM in den läden (zum vergleich: ein wheeler mit XT austattung kam knapp über 2000,- DM). teurer als koga waren nur noch eine halbe handvoll ami-edelschmieden.

der hohe preis war ende der 80er noch gerechtfertigt, da hochwertige räder mangelware waren und koga miyata einfach überragende qualität geliefert hat. mittlerweile liefern auch andere dieses level und KM ist nicht mehr outstanding.


----------



## FrankZ (27. September 2005)

Hi! 
Ich fahre seit einem Jahr das X-Control Alloy (Fully) und habe bisher noch kein besseres MTB gefahren. Die Hinterbautechnik ist vom Feinsten, die Ausstattung super! Habe für mein Bike mit einem Mix aus LX und XT Ausstattung und der RS Psylo Race 2003 genau 1450.- Euros bezahlt - gut, es war Auslaufmodell, aber mit der Gabel trotzdem ein Hammerpreis! Würde es mir sofort wieder kaufen.
Bei jedem anderen Bike, auf dem ich bisher saß, hatte ich das Gefühl, daß ich mich bemühem muß, um vorwärts zu kommen, was ja eigentlich auch normal ist. Bei meinem Koga habe ich das Gefühl, daß das Bike von sich aus einen "Vorwärtsdrang" hat. Warum das so ist, weiß ich nicht, aber es ist so. Geniales Fahrgefühl!!

Koga Miyata ist eigentlich in der Reiseradfraktion zu Hause. In den MTB-Zeitschriften sieht man von denen nie Werbung - und somit auch keine Tests. Wenn ich mir die Tests in den Zeitschriften anschaue, und wer den Test gewinnt, und wieviel Werbung dann von dieser Marke in der Zeitung steht kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln! Hat Koga zum Glück nicht nötig.

Außerdem find ichs gut, daß nicht tausende das gleiche Bike fahren wie ich, zumahl das X-Control noch ein echter Hingucker ist   

Grüße vom Frank


----------



## swiss (27. September 2005)

FrankZ schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Außerdem find ichs gut, daß nicht tausende das gleiche Bike fahren wie ich, zumahl das X-Control noch ein echter Hingucker ist
> 
> Grüße vom Frank




Du weisst, dass _der selbe Rahmen_ auch von einer anderen Marke verkauft wird?

War irgendwas Franzakisches, glaube ich.


----------



## FrankZ (27. September 2005)

.....na und? Hab´s zwar bisher noch nicht gesehen, und außerdem ändert es nichts daran, daß es ein äußerst seltenes Bike ist


----------



## saturno (27. September 2005)

Weirdo schrieb:
			
		

> Wundere mich immer wieder, wieso Koga bei Rennrädern eine der führenden Marken ist, man von der Mountainbike-Sparte hingegen rein gar nix hört. Hab mir letztes Jahr selber ein Koga-MTB gekauft und bin eigentlich ziemlich begeistert von dem Gerät. Woran liegt's, daß man so selten Koga-MTBs sieht und Koga-Bikes auch in den einschlägigen Bike-Zeitschriften totgeschwiegen werden? Schaltet Koga vielleicht zu wenig Anzeigen, oder liegts evtl. an den etwas abgehobenen Preisen (meins war ja um knapp 1000 Euro reduziert, sonst hätt ich mir's auch nicht gekauft)? Oder taugen die Bikes etwa nur nix, und ich hab's nur noch nicht gemerkt  ? Fragen über Fragen...
> 
> Greetz
> Weirdo



denke mit der Info, daß Du das Rad um die 1000,-- euros weniger gekauft hast, hast Du diese eigentlich schon beantwortet. Kogas sind für die meisten eigentlich zu teuer. Bitte keine Kommentare schau mal was diese im Vergleich zu anderen bieten ( weiß ich schon ) Fakt ist, der VK Preis ist im oberen Preissegment angesiedelt, die Qualität mit Sicherheit auch. Aber das will keiner mehr bezahlen, weil es ja jede Menge anderer Anbieter gibt, die die Preise nach unten drücken.


----------



## ruhrpott-rocker (27. September 2005)

saturno schrieb:
			
		

> denke mit der Info, daß Du das Rad um die 1000,-- euros weniger gekauft hast, hast Du diese eigentlich schon beantwortet. Kogas sind für die meisten eigentlich zu teuer. Bitte keine Kommentare schau mal was diese im Vergleich zu anderen bieten ( weiß ich schon ) Fakt ist, der VK Preis ist im oberen Preissegment angesiedelt, die Qualität mit Sicherheit auch. Aber das will keiner mehr bezahlen, weil es ja jede Menge anderer Anbieter gibt, die die Preise nach unten drücken.



Also ich finde den Vergleich mit anderen Marken schon legitim. Die Qualität ist mit Sicherheit top, die Frage ist doch aber, ist sie so "outstanding", dass solche Preise gerechtfertigt sind? Wie Achse bereits schrieb, mag das durchaus mal so gewesen sein, aber darauf sollte man sich als Hersteller nicht ausruhen. Das können andere mittlerweile auch...


----------



## Sahnie (27. September 2005)

Koga war in den 80ern eine große Sache. Die einzige Rennradmarke zu der Shimano passte wie die Faust auf`s Auge.

Ich habe so den Eindruck, dass Koga heute die Rahmen gar nicht mehr selber fertigt. Und für ein umgelabeltes Taiwanbike sind die Preise dann doch etwas zu hoch. Dieses Fully mit der Carbonplatte habe ich nämlich auch schon öfter gesehen. Ich meine Lapierre heißt der Franzose der die Dinger auch verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxe_Muc (27. September 2005)

Sahnie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine Lapierre heißt der Franzose der die Dinger auch verbaut.



die gehören alle zur gleichen Holding, zusammen mit ein paar Traditionsmarken. Lapierre hat den Hinterbau vor Jahren konstruiert und ist in Frankreich eine ganz große Nummer.

Schauste hier:

http://www.cycles-lapierre.fr/


----------



## Alex McCandless (27. September 2005)

FrankZ schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Außerdem find ichs gut, daß nicht tausende das gleiche Bike fahren wie ich, zumahl das X-Control noch ein echter Hingucker ist
> 
> Ich finde Koga Bikes auch nicht zu teuer. Die Preisgestaltung bei Koga Miyata sieht halt so aus das die Bikes nicht von jedem Biker gefahren werden sollen, sondern nur solchen die sehr viel Wert Individualität legen und nicht diese "Massenware" wie bei den Ghost-Bikes.
> ...


----------



## JoolstheBear (27. September 2005)

Naja wenn ich mir die kiste so anschaue (auch wenns "nur" ne deore is) sind da doch einige parts die den Preis rechtfertigen

Rahmenbeschreibung	
VollstÃ¤ndig handgefertigter TIG-geschweiÃter Rahmen, hergestellt aus Aluminium 7005 dreifach gehÃ¤rteten und dreifach konifizierten Rohren. Ausgestattet mit integriertem Steuersatz. Sitzstrebe mit S-Bend Shape, austauschbares Schaltauge. *1.500gr.* (normalerweise gibbet nur nen 1,9-2 kg rahmen ...	
Gabel	
Rockshox Judy XC, Federweg 80mm. 2.068gr. Schwarz (nix berauschendes , aber zumindest keine tt)	
Farbkombination	
Hell blue metallic 15317/High polish 77002/Front fork: Black	
Lenker	
Ritchey Mountain Straight Ã¸31,8 OE Schwarz Breite 580mm	
Lenkervorbau	
Ritchey OE Schwarz Ã¸31,8/Ã¸28,6 "vier Bolzen"	
Griffe 
Pro Cross Country Schwarz-Transparent	
Barends	
Ritchey Comp	
Bremsen 
Shimano Deore BR-M510 Schwarz	
Schalt/Bremshebel (r)	
Shimano Deore ST-M510 Schwarz	
Schalt/Bremshebel (l)	
Shimano Deore ST-M510 Schwarz	
Schalt-/Bremskabel	
Silber	
Steuersatz	
Cane Creek A-head IS-22 Industrielager 1?"	
Kette	
*Shimano CN-HG73 106 Glieder* 
Vorderradnabe	
Shimano Deore HB-M495 Disc Schwarz 32L 100mm	
Hinterradnabe	
Shimano Deore FH-M495 Disc Schwarz 32L 135mm	
Bereifung	
Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evolution 54-559	
Schlauch 
Continental 47/62-559	
Felgen 
Koga KM19 559-19 32L Schwarz V-brake	
Felgenband 
H.P. 650C 20mm	
Spaken	
Sapim Leader Zwart	
*Sattel 
Fi'zi:k Gobi Schwarz/Silber* 
SattelstÃ¼tze	
Ritchey Mountain OE Schwarz Ã¸31,4x400mm	
SattelstÃ¼tzenklemmung	
Koga Aluminium Silber	
Kurbelgarnitur	
Shimano Deore FC-M540 44x32x22T Black 170mm/175mm	
Innenlager	
Shimano BB-ES51 BSA 73-113mm	
*Pedalen	
Time Atac Alium* 
Kassette	
Shimano CS-HG70 9-Gang 11-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-32Z	
Schaltwerk	
Shimano Deore LX RD-M570-S SGS	
Umwerf	
Shimano Deore FD-M510 T-Swing Dual-Pull Ã¸34,9 66-69	
*Pumpe 
SKS RookieXL double shot	
Flasche	
Tacx Source Silber (Sport logo)	
Flaschenhalter 
Tacx Uni Schwarz	*

Gesamtgewicht	
11,8 kg

1185â¬

auf den ersten blick nen bissel unverfroren fÃ¼r den preis , sind aber einige detaillÃ¶sungen mit bei die ich nich ma bei rocky mountain kriege ... zumindest kann man die kiste nich einfach nur mit nem radon , poison oder sonstwas vergleichen ... denke da sind schon einige detaillÃ¶sungen und nen haufen anbauteile wie pedale , flaschenhalter , flasche , pumpe ... die auch nen haufen geld kosten .. ganz zu schweigen von dingen wie nen fizik gobi e.t.c. wo es wo anders nurn billigen oem sattel gibt oder nen selle italia 10 eusen sharksattel ...

is zumindest mehr nen gesamtpaket als "nur"  nen bike , wobei ehrlich gesagt ich wÃ¼rds fÃ¼r den Preis auch net kaufen (baue meine bikes eh eher selber auf   )


----------



## FrankZ (27. September 2005)

Das einzige, was bei den Lapierre Hinterbauten und den Kogas gleich ist ist der Name! Wenn schon vergleichen, und daraus auch noch Schlußfolgerungen ziehen, dann bitte doch anständig recherchieren. Danke!
Grüße vom Frank


----------



## felgenbremser (28. September 2005)

FrankZ schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige, was bei den Lapierre Hinterbauten und den Kogas gleich ist ist der Name! Wenn schon vergleichen, und daraus auch noch Schlußfolgerungen ziehen, dann bitte doch anständig recherchieren. Danke!
> Grüße vom Frank



Hey, keiner wollte Dich beleidigen! Daß der Rahmen nahezu mit dem von Lapierre identisch ist, kann keiner leugnen. Nebenbei ist Lapierre keine schlechte Marke, sondern zählt, wie man aus frz. Bikemagazinen lesen kann schon zu den etablierten französischen Topmarken (neben Commencal) in unserm schönen Nachbarland.  

Aber ich muß AchseDesBoesen zustimmen, wenn er meint, daß Koga heute nicht mehr die tollen, individuellen gemufften Stahlrahmen anbietet, wie in den späten 80ern und frühen 90ern. Einen Markt dafür gäbe es, wie man an Marken wie Cotic, etc sehen kann. Mein 92er Valley Runner geb' ich jedenfalls nie wieder her. Dagegen sind die heutigen Koga-Bikes schon eher (hochwertige!) Massenware.

P.S: Guckt mal auf die Hompage von "Elevation12,000": http://vintagemiyata.iwarp.com


----------



## swiss (28. September 2005)

FrankZ schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige, was bei den Lapierre Hinterbauten und den Kogas gleich ist ist der Name! Wenn schon vergleichen, und daraus auch noch Schlußfolgerungen ziehen, dann bitte doch anständig recherchieren. Danke!
> Grüße vom Frank




http://perso.wanadoo.fr/toutlevtt/Images/Velos/Freeride2/Lapierre-enduro.gif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (28. September 2005)

Sahnie schrieb:
			
		

> Koga war in den 80ern eine große Sache. Die einzige Rennradmarke zu der Shimano passte wie die Faust auf`s Auge.
> 
> Ich habe so den Eindruck, dass Koga heute die Rahmen gar nicht mehr selber fertigt. Und für ein umgelabeltes Taiwanbike sind die Preise dann doch etwas zu hoch. Dieses Fully mit der Carbonplatte habe ich nämlich auch schon öfter gesehen. Ich meine Lapierre heißt der Franzose der die Dinger auch verbaut.



Der Eindruck täuscht nicht, in einer bike-Ausgabe vom letzten Jahr war ein Bericht über die Scott Fertigung in Taiwan zu lesen, auf einem Bild schraubten nebeneinander zwei Arbeiter an ein einem Scott und an einem KM.
Vielleicht tauschen die ja täglich die Seite   aber war schon witzig zu sehen daß die Marken im gleichen Werk gefertigt werden.
Was bei KM sicher stört ist auch das Image, wenn´s  im RR oder Tourenradbereich einen guten Ruf hat ist das für MTB unwichtig, da gibt´s noch mehr Beispiele dafür, wie etwa Bianchi.
Außerdem gibt´s in D Edelschmieden zuhauf, Preisleistungshersteller genügend und andere Marken wie mit einem Ruf wie Donnerhall, warum dann ein Hollandrad kaufen das völlig überteuert ist


----------



## Sahnie (28. September 2005)

Koga war früher mehr als eine normale Marke. Die haben halt den Mountainbike-Boom komplett verschlafen, das ist alles.


----------



## aristeas (28. September 2005)

Sahnie schrieb:
			
		

> Koga war früher mehr als eine normale Marke. Die haben halt den Mountainbike-Boom komplett verschlafen, das ist alles.


Sehe ich genauso. Habe ein altes 'SuperWinnerAlloy' Rennrad -- behämmerter Name, aber perfekt verarbeitet: Naturfarbene Rohre, innenverlegte Züge, geklebte Muffen und verschraubte Hinterbaustreben, wirklich toll. Die billigeren Räder waren aber andererseits auch früher schon nicht so bemerkenswert. Habe auch ein altes 'Prologue' mit Cromo-Rahmen, das sich abgesehen von der ausgewogenen Rahmengeometrie und den innenverlegten Zügen in nichts von anderen Einsteigerrädern unterschied. Vor allem war es deutlich schlechter ausgestattet als andere Räder in der Preisklasse.

Wirklich herausragend is Koga Miyata vermutlich nur noch bei den Reiserädern, wo sie mehr Erfahrung als die meisten anderen Firmen haben.


----------



## Matze. (29. September 2005)

Mit der großen Erfahrung allein ist´s wohl auch nicht getan, der gute Ruf ist´s der die hochhält, ein Tipptoppreiserad zu bauen ist wohl nicht sooo schwer. Solche Sachen bringen andere Firmen auch fertig, bloß ist deren Ruf nicht so gewaltig vorauseilend. Dies ist wohl in jeder "Szene" so, oder warum kaufen Leute Colnago oder Gios Rahmen für´s Rennrad  
Auch bleibe ich dabei daß sich der Namen zuindest in D sich eher nach Korea/Japan oder sonstwas asiatischem anhört, wenn man dagegen Rocky Mountain oder Santa Cruz hört, die in derselben Preisliga spielen, da könnte ich mir nie vorstellen ein KM zu kaufen.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (29. September 2005)

Ich denke, Koga will einfach denjenigen unter ihren vielen zufriedenen Reiseradkunden, die auch ein MTB wollen auch eins anbieten.

Und warum sollten sie eine andere Preispolitik machen als beispielsweise Rocky Mountain oder Santa Cruz?

Bloss weil sie ihre Kompetenz eher in einem anderen Bikesektor unter Beweis gestellt haben?

Das hindert grosse MTB- Hersteller ja auch nicht, ihre Preisgestaltung im Rennradbereich der bei den MTBs anzupassen, da kann Koga das auch umgekehrt machen.

Ich persoenlich sehe ueberhaupt keinen Grund, fuer ein Rotwild mehr auszugeben als fuer ein Cube, aber es gibt Leute, die Gruende dafuer haben. Wieso sollte fuer Koga Miyata nicht dasselbe gelten?


----------



## Matze. (29. September 2005)

Du hast völlig Recht daß diese Regeln auch für KM gelten, die Frage war aber warum sieht man die so selten. Damit wäre die Frage wohl beantwortet, die Kosten sind gleich wie bei einem "Edelbike" aber das Image schlechter.


----------



## FrankZ (23. Dezember 2006)

swiss schrieb:


> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/toutlevtt/Images/Velos/Freeride2/Lapierre-enduro.gif



.....sehr ähnlich, aber nicht gleich


----------



## RobinHood (23. Dezember 2006)

Gibt halt immer Leute die etwas besonderes brauchen - jedem das seine !


----------



## RobinHood (23. Dezember 2006)

Früher waren die Bikes Grande - jetzt nur noch 0815 Taiwan -Rahmen !


----------



## RobinHood (23. Dezember 2006)

Manche Frauen brauchen auch eine Guchi -Handtasche !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpt.Tuttle (24. Dezember 2006)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Koga war früher mehr als eine normale Marke. Die haben halt den Mountainbike-Boom komplett verschlafen, das ist alles.



Naja, die haben damals schon was vernünftiges auf den Markt geworfen,
nur halt keine richtige weitere Entwicklung betrieben

Mein Koga Miyata Carbon/Titan/Alu:


----------



## qwert (11. Januar 2007)

Cpt.Tuttle schrieb:


> Naja, die haben damals schon was vernünftiges auf den Markt geworfen,
> nur halt keine richtige weitere Entwicklung betrieben
> 
> Mein Koga Miyata Carbon/Titan/Alu:



Dieser Rahmen wurde bei Giant gefertigt.

...Aber Ihre alten gemufften Stahlräder sind/waren was ganz feines!


----------



## Cpt.Tuttle (18. Januar 2007)

qwert schrieb:


> Dieser Rahmen wurde bei Giant gefertigt.
> 
> ...Aber Ihre alten gemufften Stahlräder sind/waren was ganz feines!




Danke für die Info, hast du vielleicht noch mehr Daten über das Rad?
Ich weiß nur das es original ein Rigid war und Sattelst. Sattel und Vorbau von mir getauscht wurden weil ich noch kein Zeit fürs Lacken hatte.

Ich überlege das ganze mit neuen Teilen wie neu aufzubauen, lohnt sich das bei dem Rahmen ?


----------

